# cups und selbstmord

## kl@us

Hallo Welt,

nachdem ich es als Newbie geschafft habe Gentoo 1.4 zu installieren und mir ca. 1000 Zigaretten und ebensoviele Forumsbeiträge der unterschiedlichsten Art zu Gemüte geführt habe, ist es jetzt doch an der Zeit eine Frage zu stellen. (oder Selbstmord zu begehen)

Kurz: CUPS BRINGT MICH UM! 

Ich habe jeden erdenklichen Thread zum Thema Cups gelesen, verinnerlicht und versucht. Der Kernel <2.4.19 gentoo-sources> ist schon sooft gebacken worden dass er sich wie Zwieback verhält. Cups wurde von mir in der 1.1.15 als auch später in der Version 1.1.14-r4 installiert. (ein Tip von vielen); Die Module parport, lp0, etc. wurden erzeugt und geladen. Im Cups Admin Menü wurde der Drucker (epson stylus 440) von mir eingerichtet. Will ich eine Testseite drucken, passiert NIX! Na ja, nicht ganz: "client-error-not-found" kann ich runterbeten.

Ich habe immerhin die Grundschule mit "summa cum laude" abgeschlossen  :Wink:  und dachte damit wären die Voraussetzungen für eine erfolgreiche Cups-Installation erfüllt?!   :Embarassed: 

#zaghaft fragend, mit irrem Blick# : wer kann mir helfen   :Question: 

Klaus

P.S. das Forum ist einfach genial, ehrlich!

----------

## sputnik1969

Versuchst Du als root zu drucken oder als user??? Vielleicht hat der User ja nicht das Recht zu drucken???

----------

## LinuxDocc

"client-error-not-found"  das habe ich auch ...macht aber nix ...

1tens ich habe auch lange damit rumgemacht, mal ging es mal nicht... ich habe einen Sylus Color 660 ....

2tens das Cups 1.1.15 geht auf jeden fall...!!! Du must das ghostscript noch installieren (!!!steht auch nach dem cups emergen), und dann z.b. mit dem kdekontrollcenter den cups konfigurieren ! .... 

Am besten vor dem update auch das 1.1.15 mit "/etc/init.d/cupsd stop" den cups dämon stoppen ... dannach mit mit "/etc/init.d/cupsd start" den wieder starten.

Hat bei mir bestens geklappt !

Gruß LinuxDoc

----------

## kl@us

 *sputnik1969 wrote:*   

> Versuchst Du als root zu drucken oder als user??? Vielleicht hat der User ja nicht das Recht zu drucken???

 

Hi,

hmm, nein, ich habe gerade geschaut, ich habe die Berechtigung.

Das war dann leider nicht.  :Sad: 

----------

## kl@us

2tens das Cups 1.1.15 geht auf jeden fall...!!! Du must das ghostscript noch installieren (!!!steht auch nach dem cups emergen), und dann z.b. mit dem kdekontrollcenter den cups konfigurieren ! .... 

Hi Doc,

nö, ich habe gs installiert, nach cups; habe sogar in meinen use-flags noch cups eingebracht. Ich habe CUPS über den Browser konfiguriert; dürfte doch keinen Unterschied machen, oder??

Ok, ok, ich werde das mal versuchen. Bin mittlerweile schon paranoid!  :Wink: 

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

ich habe das selbe Problem mit CUPS und meinem HP DeskJet970Cxi.

Ich habe jetzt wirklich alles versucht, aber es will einfach nicht funktionieren!

Ich verwende CUPS 1.1.15 und habe Ghostscript installiert, ...

Ich kann meinen Drucker nach gestarteten cupsd mit mozilla über localhost:631 sehr einfach einrichten und zumindest merkt man beim eigentlichen einrichten keine Probleme!!

Er listet auch in den Auswahlmöglichkeiten ganz normal den USB Device mit dem schon erkannten Drucker auf und wenn ich jetzt alles weiter installiere und dann als Treiber DeskJet wähle, dann bringt er zwar keine Fehlermelfung beim Drucken der Testeite, aber er druckt auch nicht!!

Wenn ich jetzt versuche den Auftrag erneut zu starten, dann kommt immer folgender Fehler:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Error:
> 
> client-error-not-possible
> ...

 

Es kann eigentlich nicht am Drucker liegen, denn wenn ich ihn als Raw Drucker konfiguriere fängt er zu drucken an, .... (aber eben nur "Blödsinn")

Kann mir wer helfen?

Niko

----------

